#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  CADWorx Equipment SPLM Error 7502

## ahaks120

Hello, I have installed cadworx 2018 using SPLM 2012. Plant is working fine, But i am getting error 7502 on Equipment module. I searched through old posts and someone shared SPLM med with Equipment and Orthogen options in it, So if someone has it please share the link. Thanks in advance

See More: CADWorx Equipment SPLM Error 7502

----------


## ahaks120

P.S. I have tried to download K.E.Ygen from old posts but the download link in not working anymore.

----------


## eduardix

Hello friend, I never got equipment to work.

I recommend using 2015, all modules work

----------


## akash sonu

[QUOTE=eduardix;391729]Hello friend, I never got equipment to work.

I recommend using 2015, all modules send the link.. plz

----------

